# Small woodshop in apartment?



## MBDPro (Jul 12, 2017)

hi there. i am in the beginning process of getting some equipment to do so minor woodworking within an apartment. I live on the first floor of an apartment building. i believe my biggest interest is getting a scroll saw that will be quiet enough to use during the day and that won't upset my neighbors. might a small band saw be just as quiet or evening quieter i would go with the band saw rather than. i don't have much money to purchase anything high end, unfortunately. i can't imagine any other power tools that would be table top and a possibility for my apartment situation. 

would anyone have any idea or recommendations on solving this small woodworking apartment shop of mine? i would really appreciate recommendations on quite scrolls saws and/or band saws that may be suitable, but also recommendations on other low noise power tools that mat or may not be needed start. i appreciate any and all effort given. thank you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MBDPro said:


> hi there. i am in the beginning process of getting some equipment to do so minor woodworking within an apartment. I live on the first floor of an apartment building. i believe my biggest interest is getting a scroll saw that will be quiet enough to use during the day and that won't upset my neighbors. might a small band saw be just as quiet or evening quieter i would go with the band saw rather than. i don't have much money to purchase anything high end, unfortunately. i can't imagine any other power tools that would be table top and a possibility for my apartment situation.
> 
> would anyone have any idea or recommendations on solving this small woodworking apartment shop of mine? i would really appreciate recommendations on quite scrolls saws and/or band saws that may be suitable, but also recommendations on other low noise power tools that mat or may not be needed start. i appreciate any and all effort given. thank you.


You might cover the walls and ceiling with foam rubber or carpet underlayment to dampen the noise. When I lived in an apartment I used a mini warehouse for the machinery and just did assembly and woodcarving in the apartment.


----------



## MBDPro (Jul 12, 2017)

thanks. that would cost a few hundred dollars at a minimum im guessing and i dont have that to spear. it would also leave a lot of unwanted wholes in the walls for me.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I wouldn't think a small band saw or scroll saw would be any louder than a food processor, vacuum cleaner, or hair drier. I would think more about the saw dust and mess. Maybe wood carving? I always wish I was more artistic. If the neighbors ever say anything about the noise, just look at them with a stupid look on your your face like you ain't got a clue what they are talking about. Deny it all, works with my wife. I think?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Search the forum using the search box. Topic has been raised before.
johnep


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

You might also consider using hand tools. They are much quieter, and they don't spit out nearly as much sawdust.

For example, you can use a hand planes instead sanding, a coping saw instead of a jigsaw, and a manual miter saw such as the one here:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Some towns have facilities for woodworkers to use. Enquire at your local library.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*noise vs vibration ...*

The two issues you will deal are noise and vibration.

My small 10" Craftsman bandsaw is very smooth running and does not vibrate. It will make some dust however. A small vacuum will be needed to control the dust and shop vacs often are very noisy. Before buying any tool, new or used, plug it in and see how much noise it makes.

Vibration is harder to deal with, like my Ryobi scroll saw. It was on sale and I thought I needed one. It vibrates quite a bit, but a rubber pad under it helps reduce that. A heavy workbench will absorb vibration, and you'll want one to hold small pieces while you sand, drill or plane them. A used office desk makes a good workbench If it's solidly made. An additional piece of plywood can be used to make the top thicker.

You will have to be creative to solve these issues and to have success in woodworking. :wink2:


----------



## MBDPro (Jul 12, 2017)

Roybrew said:


> I wouldn't think a small band saw or scroll saw would be any louder than a food processor, vacuum cleaner, or hair drier. I would think more about the saw dust and mess. Maybe wood carving? I always wish I was more artistic. If the neighbors ever say anything about the noise, just look at them with a stupid look on your your face like you ain't got a clue what they are talking about. Deny it all, works with my wife. I think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapataim
> 
> im somehow convinced that there is a machine that would be suitable for low noise situations out there that im not yet familiar with yet. i realize that either saw probably isnt all that noisy to start with, but the ideal situation would be to be able to do minor projects without my neighbors having to hear a vibration, etc. through the walls and ceiling. i cant stand my neighbors as it is and they cant stand me too, but i do my best to keep my doings to myself and not affect them at any level. i would not be able to afford to make much noise. after a few month i should be able to afford a small warehouse area im hoping. thank you.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

What would you use these saws (scroll or band saw) for?

A low-noise version of a scroll saw would be a coping saw. I recently used a coping saw for this intarsia project I gave to a friend for his 60th birthday. Actually, the whole thing was made using hand tools only.


----------



## MBDPro (Jul 12, 2017)

thanks, i will. ive found some information of others facing the same or quite similar situation earlier.


----------

